

Verizon ordered to finish fiber build that it promised but didn’t deliver - dshibarshin
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/06/verizon-ordered-to-finish-fiber-build-that-it-promised-but-didnt-deliver/

======
jlgaddis
... and yet, they won't. At worst, they'll pay some small little fine (the
"financial damages") and go about their normal business.

It's laughable how they tried to blame the timing of the report on their union
negotiations. Regardless of whether that's true or not, they still failed to
hold up their end of the deal.

I would encourage those of you who live in NYC to call up Verizon and inquire
about FIOS service availability at your residence. If they tell you it's not
available, notify the DoITT.

------
PhantomGremlin
For whatever reason, Verizon has "given up" on FiOS. Perhaps decided it was
too expensive? They're willing to milk it for continuing revenue, but don't
want to spend new money. Perhaps they've harvested the low hanging fruit? The
net result is the antithesis of the original gonzo deployment that took place
all around the country.

Verizon is content to emphasize wireless, especially now that they own 100% of
their network (previously Vodafone owned 45%).

Still, it could be worse. It could be _far_ worse. Verizon aggressively
deployed FiOS in the suburbs of Portland, Oregon. It was great. Then they sold
us and a lot of other "rural" areas to Frontier Communications. That clown
show is 100x worse than the worst you could imagine about Verizon.

Frontier originally decided to drop cable TV altogether (keeping legacy
customers for a transition period). Then they reluctantly reversed themselves.
They also shutdown entire FiOS towns where they didn't like the penetration
numbers. They don't have any physical offices, you need to mail back a DVR or
a CableCARD to them. Etc. I could go on and on but it's not pretty. Comcast is
eating Frontier's lunch.

